# Need stand for table saw



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> Recently bought a Ryobi BTS10 without a stand. Will the HF Heavy Duty tool stand allow for the saw to be mounted?


Who knows what any of those numbers mean?

Any stand can be modified (if necessary) to fit any table saw as long as the stand is sized correctly. This is one instance when "size does matter".


----------



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

My experience with the HF people is they are pretty helpful, call them and ask them your question. They always take returns as well, so buy the tabe, try it, if it doesn't work, send it back. But call them and ask if it fits, they might actually know.


----------



## Justins1171 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks a lot. I appreciate it


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Or......you could use your new table saw to make a stand outa wood. 
It'd be a fun first project and you'd learn your way around your new saw.


----------



## CaptRandy (Nov 9, 2011)

Look at BT3 site for Ryobi info.
http://www.bt3central.com/index.php


----------

